# Adventures in LGD-ing...



## CocoNUT (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok all...I have to say is our Gus is mental - right in line with all the rest of our animals! 

So the past few evenings Gus has been particularly "vocal" we'll call it.  At first we thought it was her barking at the cats...then maybe some oppossum or a coon or something. But when her "alerting" was going ALL NIGHT...and I mean ALL NIGHT, it was apparent the problem lay with her. So...we played with her...wore her out...etc yesterday evening.  (She was quiet all day.)

So evening starts to fall and the barking starts up. I thought she was just freaking out at all the gunfire from the range down the valley - but that'd been going on ALL DAY.  Then I notice the guineas are quiet. Now if ANYTHING unusual is going on...they raise a racket! So I look outside and there she is...huddled with the goats...by the basement window...in the light...barking towards the darkness! So I turn on our "outdoor" lights (basically lights up the yard and pasture) and all of a sudden, the barking STOPS! PEACE and QUIET! I couldn't believe it! 

So I guess our BIG Shar puppy Gus has decided....she is afraid of the dark now!  (She's been outdoors 24x7 since we got her over 5 months ago!)  Even the goats don't care about the darkness!  Silly puppy! I think we might have to get an LGD for our LGD!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2012)

too funny! Thanks for the laugh.

we definitely have a lot of adventures with our LGD's don't we. For such smart animals they really can be knuckleheads sometimes.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 20, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok all...I have to say is our Gus is mental - right in line with all the rest of our animals!
> 
> So the past few evenings Gus has been particularly "vocal" we'll call it.  At first we thought it was her barking at the cats...then maybe some oppossum or a coon or something. But when her "alerting" was going ALL NIGHT...and I mean ALL NIGHT, it was apparent the problem lay with her. So...we played with her...wore her out...etc yesterday evening.  (She was quiet all day.)
> 
> ...


  That is priceless.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Well that takes the cake right there!


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 21, 2012)

Too funny!


----------

